
Former Dollar Shave Club Exec Gets Ready to Shake Up the Estate Sale Industry - JSeymourATL
https://www.inc.com/jeremy-goldman/this-former-dollar-shave-club-exec-gets-ready-to-shake-up-estate-sale-industry.html
======
bespoke_engnr
Blergh, just a PR puff piece. Sorry I clicked.

